# alcohol



## Visiva (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi all,

I should arrive Thursday or friday next week apparently my residents visa will be in place by then.

Is it correct that I can bring 4 litres of spirits into the country?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Dubai travel: dubai tourism,travel and destinations,travel agents in Dubai,UAE


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Visiva said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I should arrive Thursday or friday next week apparently my residents visa will be in place by then.
> 
> Is it correct that I can bring 4 litres of spirits into the country?


Your residency wont be done before/by the time you arrive.
It can only be processed once in the country, as you need to have a medical first.
Generally, depending on the PRO at your place of employment, but it should take between 1 week- onwards ( some companies take months!!)


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

If you bring alcohol in through duty free do you still need a licence to drink it at home?


----------



## pokenose (Oct 10, 2008)

well as per the books...yes - u need a license to consume alcohol in the UAE....however everybody gets away without having one....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

pokenose said:


> well as per the books...yes - u need a license to consume alcohol in the UAE....however everybody gets away without having one....



I do not advocate people breaking the law. Fair enough .... you've decided to take a chance and whilst most people do not get caught, it does not mean that we should disregard other people's laws or that your luck will not run out! Is it really worth it?? If you need to have alcohol in your house or in your car, get a license and save yourself a lot of hassle in the long run.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for that - I thought that would be the case. Maz I agree with you if you are living in another country you have to respect their laws!! Cheers


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dallan said:


> Thanks for that - I thought that would be the case. Maz I agree with you if you are living in another country you have to respect their laws!! Cheers



If you buy alcohol in Duty Free, please save your receipt (at least until after you've downed the lot !). Once your little stock runs out, you will definitely need a license to be able to purchase more alcohol!


----------

